# Standard rein length?



## TheGinge15 (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm wanting to purchase a set of western reins. The thing is I'm not entirely sure what the standard/good length is for western pleasure and horsemanship events, which is what I plan on getting into.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I think most Western reins are about 6' but you can adjust them to your needs, make sure they are not too long or short, that just kills the picture you are presenting to a judge.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

Personally I use 8ft split reins. Gives me enough adjustment for short or long reins, depending on what I want or need. I personally wouldn't go less than 7ft. In western pleasure they usually have long drooping reins, so you want plenty of room to adjust. You might also want to think about if you want weighted ends or not, if you haven't thought about it. 

Just for reference here is a picture of my 8ft reins on my mare, average 15.2 hands.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

My leather split reins are 8' in length.
These are what I use for competitions, when I show which is seldom.
My instructor said _not _to purchase weighted as not every organization allows weighted reins.

The reins I use for trail riding are one length, clip on each end, 10' long and nylon. 
Something like these... _Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Weaver 5/8 x 10' Poly Trail Rein_
Yes, they're long but that allows me to use them as a shank and lead from the ground as needed.
My hands never fatigue nor sweat during riding.
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing <3


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

7ft or 8ft is the average length. I've never seen split reins shorter than 7 ft, though I do have a couple that are 6.5 ft... simply because they broke and I trimmed off the broken end, put new Chicago screws and clips on them and kept on using them.

New though? 7 or 8 ft. My daughter prefers an 8 ft but I prefer the 7's. 8's for daily riding are good if you need to 'encourage' your horse to pick up the pace - they will reach their behind but I find they're awful long and in the way.

For competition, I would think there'd be a set of rules somewhere which lay out what is acceptable and looked for. I would get my hands on a copy or that or find a website where its spelled out.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I like mine 8 feet long..


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This got me curious, so I went and measured my reins, 8 feet, and they are perfect for my 15:3 and 16 hh horses. I have saw someone show a shorter horse and the judge commented that their reins were too long, but I didn't measure his reins, lol.


----------

